# What would you add to a cutmix and igf-1 lr3 cycle



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 19, 2012)

Im going to start a dp cut mix cycle 400 tren 400 mast and 500. Test prop. I am also adding igf for the first 5 weeks at 60mcg. 
I have a half off coupon for great whote peptides so i really want to add something to my cycle. What would you add to my cycle and how much would i need to run of it ?  
I just want to hear some opinions. Ive never used peptides


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

Peg-mgf or reg.mgf its great stuff.I would get couple bottles.pm me when you are ready and ill set you up for your research.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2012)

As amino stated, Peg MGF would be great to incorporate on your off days.  And MGF is great PWO followed up by your LR3 about 20 minutes later.  A GHRP/GHRH combo would be a great addition as well.  Or if you wanna get crazy, put all of them in there.  I can help you with any protocol or dosing questions you may have.  Good luck to you, and happy growing.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey pit. Would i only take peg mgf on off days?  When and what dose. Im about to order and stock up


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

MGF Post workout, and Peg MGF for the off days.    Shoot me a pm is you have any questions about dosing or wanna sure up a protocol.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like you have a nice plan there adding in the PEG MGF. It is what I was going to recommend also.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

Unhuman amounts of testosterone and tren.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 29, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Im going to start a dp cut mix cycle 400 tren 400 mast and 500. Test prop. I am also adding igf for the first 5 weeks at 60mcg.
> I have a half off coupon for great whote peptides so i really want to add something to my cycle. What would you add to my cycle and how much would i need to run of it ?
> I just want to hear some opinions. Ive never used peptides



I use CEM myself for research peptides, Im not sure on  great white, never used them. but I would rec the igf study like so:
wk1-8 30-50mcg ed


----------

